# Edit boot.img?



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Most "showcase" and "mesmerize" roms use the fascinate boot.img. is it possible for me to edit the default.prop within the boot.img?


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> Most "showcase" and "mesmerize" roms use the fascinate boot.img. is it possible for me to edit the default.prop within the boot.img?


Its probably easier to just compile from source. There are some perl scripts to unpack and repack though.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

xboxfanj said:


> Its probably easier to just compile from source. There are some perl scripts to unpack and repack though.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


I tried the script, however, they don't seem to work for our phones boot.img....


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> I tried the script, however, they don't seem to work for our phones boot.img....


some work and some don't. I will try to find the one that allegedly works on the sgs.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Check in the thread for pool party under teamsbrissenmod. I believe there is some info in there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

